# ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*دى مجموعة معجزات مصورة بجد رووووووووووعة اوى 

أتفرجوا على الصور وهتعرفوا...



























يتبــــــــــع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

صور فى منتهى الروووووعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك يامرمر​


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

*شكرا على الصور أختي مرمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

صور جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك  ومرسى


----------



## غزوان البغدادي (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكوره اختى على الصور ارجو ان تنزلى صور جديدا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> صور فى منتهى الروووووعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يامرمر​



شكرااااااااا فيبى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



karima قال:


> *شكرا على الصور أختي مرمر
> الرب يباركك​*



العفووو يا كريمة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يامرمر
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الصور
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااا يا كوكو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



نانسى منير كمال قال:


> صور جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك  ومرسى



شكراااااااا يا نانسى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



غزوان البغدادي قال:


> مشكوره اختى على الصور ارجو ان تنزلى صور جديدا



العفووووو ياغزوان ​


----------



## vetaa (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

معجزات فعلا
حلوه جدا يا مرمر يا قمر
بجد ميرسى ليكى يا سكر


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (3 يونيو 2008)

الصور روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## sosana (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

حلوين اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

*نشكر الأخت مرمر على موضوعها المفيد
ولنسأل أنفسنا: ماذا يعنى ذلك
لما بكاء أم النور المتجلى فى صورها فى كافة أنحاء العالم
لما نزيف الدم من أيقونات الرب يسوع فى كافة أنحاء العالم
ماذا يريد الشاهدان أن يقولا
ماران آثا​ *


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

*صور جميلة اوي و مؤثرة جدا جدا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

بجد روعة
الرب يباركك وشكرا
كتييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوات:ura1:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



vetaa قال:


> معجزات فعلا
> حلوه جدا يا مرمر يا قمر
> بجد ميرسى ليكى يا سكر



العفو يا فيتا ونووووورتى يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



مسيحية للأبد قال:


> الصور روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة​



شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



sosana قال:


> حلوين اوي ربنا يباركك



شكرا ليكى ياسوسنه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *نشكر الأخت مرمر على موضوعها المفيد
> ولنسأل أنفسنا: ماذا يعنى ذلك
> لما بكاء أم النور المتجلى فى صورها فى كافة أنحاء العالم
> لما نزيف الدم من أيقونات الرب يسوع فى كافة أنحاء العالم
> ...



صدقنى عندك حق يا أستاذنا 

لفته راااائعة من حضرتك 

شكرا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> *صور جميلة اوي و مؤثرة جدا جدا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا ليكى يا ميرو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



maiada قال:


> بجد روعة
> الرب يباركك وشكرا
> كتييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوات:ura1:



شكرا ليكى يا قمر ​


----------



## suzy samir (4 يوليو 2008)

صور كلها رائعة ليتمجد اسم الله كل حين وليبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك خير .. أذكرونى فى صلواتكم كل حين


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميله دى


 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



suzy samir قال:


> صور كلها رائعة ليتمجد اسم الله كل حين وليبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك خير .. أذكرونى فى صلواتكم كل حين



شكراااااااا ليك وصلوات العدرا والقديسين ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



كوك قال:


> ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميله دى
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



العفوووووو ياكوك ​


----------



## bassent (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

بجد كل الصور دى جميلة جدا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



bassent قال:


> بجد كل الصور دى جميلة جدا



شكرا لمرورك يا عسل ​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

اريد ان اضيف معلومة للكل

دائما  عندما  تذرف اي  تمثال او اي صور من  صور القديسين دم ام دموع  معناتها الحرب قد حانت

شكرا على الصور يا مرمر​


----------



## sgfs (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*

صور جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ومرسى


----------



## ماريا بيتر (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى ياقمر وربنا يعوض محبتك ويباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> اريد ان اضيف معلومة للكل
> 
> دائما  عندما  تذرف اي  تمثال او اي صور من  صور القديسين دم ام دموع  معناتها الحرب قد حانت
> 
> شكرا على الصور يا مرمر​



شكرا للمعلومة يا أمجد..

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريا بيتر قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر وربنا يعوض محبتك ويباركك



شكرا لمرورك يا ماريا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ألبوم كامل عن مجموعة معجزات بالصور رووووووووعة*



sgfs قال:


> صور جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك ومرسى



شكرا لمرورك يافندم ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## samo_1 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور اخت مرمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععه جدا الصور الى بتحكى معجزات  جميله بركتها تكون معانا كلنا
ميرسى حبيبتى على المعجزات الحوة دى​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_مفيش صوره وحده فيها يسوع فرحان
سمحنى يا الله لانى احذنتك



​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


>


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

samo_1 قال:


> شكرا على الصور اخت مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععه جدا الصور الى بتحكى معجزات  جميله بركتها تكون معانا كلنا
> ميرسى حبيبتى على المعجزات الحوة دى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مفيش صوره وحده فيها يسوع فرحان
> سمحنى يا الله لانى احذنتك
> 
> 
> ​_


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*بركه صلاتها تكون معانا جميعا *
*يا ام النور اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه *
*ميرسي اووي يا مرمر علي العجزات *
*الجميله دي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kajo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*gamila awe awe*

*rabna yebark 7yatk*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صور معجزات روعه جميله اوى شكراا ليكى


----------



## gorikjoe (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا و رائعة, لكن إحذروا ما قيل في الأنجيل المقدس , أن الشيطان يستطيع ان يفعل العجائب وذلك من أجل مصلحته وهي ان نبتعد عن الأصل وهو يسوع المسيح الفادي.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## jesuslove1j (16 أكتوبر 2008)

هايله بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

